# Off the shelf mailbox mod options?



## jax13 (Mar 19, 2014)

Has anyone discovered an off the shelf item that makes a cracking mailbox mod with little modification? 

I am loathed to fabricate one if there is something reasonably priced in a hardware store somewhere that will do the job. 

So folks, what did you find / use when you were making yours?


----------



## goliath (Mar 19, 2014)

i used a cheap turkey roaster. drilled some holes in it. have a 3" metal flex hose out of the center in the top, this makes very easy access to the AMNPS i am using..

there are no maol boxes available where i live  :)

GOOD LUCK !!


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello Jax.  I don't know of any off the shelf option.  Doesn't need to be a mailbox as you probably know.  Can be ammo can, toolbox and so on.  Bad news is I think you will have to fabricate your own.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## jockaneezer (Mar 21, 2014)

Quite a few ammo boxes on ebay, cheapest was a tenner when I looked. Our local scrapyard always has loads, but then again you can see the MoD ammunition depot from their yard.


----------

